# autotrail awning light



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

hi can any body help with awning light on autotrail 2007 is there a relay because the new light is not working but the old one works off the aux panel inside the van have changed the tube still now good










site helper note - moved to Autotrail, and more detail in title


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Stupid question but is it earthed ?..Les


----------



## kevjeff (Nov 3, 2012)

yes the 21 watt bulb is working ok


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

kevjeff said:


> hi can any body help with awning light on autotrail 2007 is there a relay because the new light is not working but the old one works off the aux panel inside the van have changed the tube still now good
> 
> Yes you are right, there are some electronics in the awning light, pain in the bum. Contact Aten Lighting, they will sell you a LED strip which you wire direct bypassing the electronic. No more problem or expensive bulbs.
> 
> ...


----------

